# Could this be a shagbark hickory?



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

DH thinks this tree may be a young shagbark hickory tree. The tree in question is the one in the middle. No sign of any nuts. I have no idea having never seen one. Any opinions? Thanks.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Nope the one i'm looking at is a pig nut or tight bark .A shag bark kind of reminds me of shake shingles on a house .Nuts from a pig nut are smaller nuts and hard as ball bearings to crack .Shag bark usually are larger and easier to crack


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks. DH will be disappointed. Guess we'll have to plant some hickory trees.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

SLFarmMI said:


> Thanks. DH will be disappointed. Guess we'll have to plant some hickory trees.


Would be the last kind of tree i would plant . I hope you are real young because the trees take a lot of years to see any nuts and a lawn mower sounds like it is coming apart mowing around them . I got both kinds of those trees here and wish you had em all . :help:


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Look out for the shag bark hickory bat. It has stopped oil development here in WV for a time. here is a shag bark hickory
http://www.batmanagement.com/Ordering/roosttrees/roosttrees.html


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

davel745 said:


> Look out for the shag bark hickory bat. It has stopped oil development here in WV for a time. here is a shag bark hickory
> http://www.batmanagement.com/Ordering/roosttrees/roosttrees.html


Yep you can see sparks from a chainsaw chain when you start cutting them things too . Even big mills slow way down when sawing the lumber too . 

Those bat folks are as crazy as bats . :run:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

We have two huge shagbark hickories back behind our house on the edge of the field. I love them so much...beautiful in the Fall.


----------

